# Long Coat Blue Chihuahua pup....



## The A Team

My friend Elaine took her Tiki to Maryland to a Breeder friend of hers to mate her. Her new hubby is a gorgeous long coat boy!!!!! I can't wait to see the pups when they're born!!!!

Also this breeder sent Elaine home with this Long coat Blue girl who is 10 months old....they thought I might like her because they knew I love the blue chi's!!!. But I'm not ready for a new pup so I'm sending her back with Elaine next week. 


View attachment 96992


View attachment 96993


View attachment 96994


View attachment 96995


View attachment 96996


do you like her???? What are your thoughts?

She's in the gangly uglies at the moment, but she'll be prettier in a few months.....


----------



## LJSquishy

Aww, the Blues are my fav, too! There is no way you would send her back...are you pulling our leg?!


----------



## MalteseJane

Ain't I stupid ! :HistericalSmiley:I expected to see blue fur :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team

nope, I'm sending her back. I don't need a 5th dog...and if I did get one....it would be one that I picked out. It was awfully sweet of that breeder, and I am truly grateful, but I am not quite ready yet.


----------



## The A Team

Blue is a mix of Brown and black....it's sort of a taupe color....my favorite!!!!


----------



## Bibu

Send her back!?!?! OMG...I wish you could send her to me... :w00t: Nevermind...I think my hubby would KILL me! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

OK -- first I want to make certain that Tiki had a "proper" marriage ceremony before she was allowed to do "naughty-naughty". After all, I don't want to think of Tiki as being a wanton hussy. LOL

Pat -- this is not the one for you, imho. You want a little show stopper that is going to get you that 1st championship -- and easily. This isn't the one. You'll be ending up with just another pet. Be patient and the right Chi (a total show stopper) will be there in your future.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

I agree with Lynn - and while i think this Chi is darling, it doesn't appear to be a show stopper (and I sure hope her breeder never sees this, LOL). Maybe Elaine will keep her?


----------



## aprilb

You've been talking about getting a Chi for awhile now, and while this may not be the one, I suspect you will get one sooner or later. That will be five little mouths to feed every day. In case it gets to be too much, I'll take little Ava for you!:HistericalSmiley::behindsofa:


----------



## chichi

She is adorable!!


----------



## The A Team

Elaine will take her back next week when she picks up Tiki. This show breeder thought I would like her, but i like the shorter muzzle...and if I'm getting another dog...you're right, she'll be a show stopper! :blush:


----------



## princessre

Very cute pups! I've never seen a blue chi before! I can't wait to see the Chi you get, Pat! She will be a beauty, I'm sure!


----------



## silverhaven

That was a bit naughty of her really. She was probably hoping you would fall in love with her and not be able to send her back. Maybe good intentions, but still not really thinking. 

She is cute though.


----------



## Cosy

When it's the right one you won't hesitate. I'm sure the breeder knew she could be sent back easily with Elaine so no problem there.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

I agree with Lynn and Stacy! Now of course all pups are cute but I would send her back Pat~~~:wub:


----------



## Snowbody

I agree with everyone. I don't think she's really what you're looking for as far as "wow" factor goes.


----------



## LJSquishy

Okay, well since you really are sending her back, I will now say that I agree with the others that she is "cute" but not "wow!". I actually think she looks much older than 10 months! Maybe somewhere out there in the future there is a short-nosed gorgeous blue long-haired Chi that will be just perfect for you...although you may have to fight me for it! LOL!


----------



## muchan

This is my 1st time see a blue long coat chihuahua!! all the while I've been dreaming to own 1 choco color but to no avail and I guess I began to fell for this cutie too :wub:




aprilb said:


> You've been talking about getting a Chi for awhile now, and while this may not be the one, I suspect you will get one sooner or later. That will be five little mouths to feed every day. In case it gets to be too much, I'll take little Ava for you!:HistericalSmiley::behindsofa:


I love that idea! seems like many people are queuing to get a hand on ava :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bailey&Me

She's very cute, Pat. I'm sure she'll have another good home waiting for her. I've never been much of a chi person but I fell in love with Elaine's bunch at your puppy party...I thought Lola was the most gorgeous chi I had ever seen...and also Alice's Gemma Bean. I had never seen a blue chi before, but I do love the coloring...very unique!


----------



## Orla

She's cute but I agree with the others, she's not the one for you.

I can't wait to see your chi when you get her!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Holy mackerel you've got will power gf! It would be really hard to turn one down that was right there in your house. But you will be so much happier when you know it's the right one for you. That's the thing I really love so much about meeting them before you decide. There were several other Malts I could have gotten over the past 7 years since I got Zoe...ones I've met personally. And it's true....you just _*know*_ when you meet your next new family member.:wub:

She is a cutie though!


----------



## jodublin

she is adorable .


----------



## allheart

Oh my goodness, oh Pat, that baby is so cute. Bless her little heart. I don't blame you at all, that now is not the time. I'm always the odd man out, and should just keep my thoughts to myself, but this breaks my heart. Look how happy that baby is and how cute that baby is, why in the world with the breeder "suprize" you that way . And then it's put on you, that you have to turn around and give the baby back. Wouldn't a breeder want to know for sure that this baby's forever home, knew the dog was coming and not tossed around? I know it's just my odd way of thinking.

Pat, I would do the same thing, 5 would be alot, I would think, but I would cry my eyes out giving it back.

I can defintely see now, not being the right time. But how does everyone know"this is not the right one for you" . By this baby's picture? I don't know that just breaks my heart.

I know everyone will disagree, but to me, that's so sad and to put that on Pat, although, I'm sure Pat doesn't mind, but it would break my heart and I would be not be to impressed with the breeder.

I think the baby is adorable, such a happy little face, filled with love. 

Noooooo, now would not be the right time for me, 3 is perfect for me and I feel blessed, I just find this so sad.

Sorry, I'll shut up now. 

Pat, give that baby a kiss for me.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Christine -- it's my understanding that Pat wants a show dog when she adds a Chi to her household. She is looking forward to showing and finishing the fluff. 

The breeder is the breeder of some of Pat's friend, Elaine's, show dogs. Elaine left Tiki at the breeders for a week to be bred. The breeder knows that Pat loves blue Chis and had this one available and sent it home with Elaine for Pat to see. Elaine will take the fluff back to the breeder when she picks up Tiki next week.

The reason that so many have said that this is not the fluff for Pat, is that we want Pat to get a real "show stopper" for the show ring, and although this puppie is nice, it's not, imho, the "show stopper" that Pat should have for the ring.

The breeder will either keep this little one and show her -- or she will decide to pet her out and will find her the right home.

In the past, Pat has, I believe kept a couple of this breeder's Chi for a week or 2 for Elaine.

Don't feel sad about this little one -- she will have a good life with a good home.  She's only going to be away from her breeder for a week which is good socialization -- especially for a show puppy.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Aw Christine...I don't think you understand. This Chi will end up in a very loving and great home. She's not a rescue or from a byb. This is someone who has a relationship with Pat's friend who is a Chi show breeder. She's having a great little vacay with her Auntie Elaine and all of her fluffs and getting to play with Pat's too. And then will be going back to the home she knows and loves until the RIGHT home is found for her. Very similar to my Callie's situation. Cheryl had held on to her for show potential..even had her in the ring (puppy class 6-9 months) before she decided she wasn't going to get big enough, nor did she enjoy the ring. So she found the perfect home for her. MINE! :chili: And I knew it the SECOND I met Callie that she was the right one for me, Zoe & Jett. :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese

I agree - I don't think there is anything 'wrong' with this. It actually shows a very strong measure of trust that the breeder did this. And with a puppy with a true 'show' temperament, she will have absolutely no problems with this transition and will have the mindset of 'yeah, more new people!!!' rather than 'why am I here? I don't want to be here!'

And if Pat truly wants a show chi, then yes, she is making her decision based on appearance, as we have to do when evaluating for show. Doesn't mean that she's not a darling little dog who would make someone a great pet (or even a competitive show chi, since we just have these pics to go by and there is more to a show dog than shows up in pics) but I'm pretty sure when Pat gets a show chi, she wants a show chi she can go in and win with and one that will be competitive. I don't know a whole lot about the chi standard but from the pics that were posted, I'm saying 'nice little dog' but I'm not saying WOW. If you find it sad, I'm sorry! But it's reality when choosing show dogs.


----------



## allheart

It's okay, I already knew no one would be in agreement with me. I understand.

I defintely agree for socialization, it's great for any dog, to be loved by many. 
She's adorable, and I say WOW, but I guess for the show thing other things are considered. I just have a pet owner mind and heart, and do realize it's different in the show world.

Didn't realize Pat was planning to show. I thought the lady sent the baby as a pet. And it really isn't any of my business, truly it isn't. 

Just what struck my heart when looking at the baby. Precious little thing.


----------



## Deborah

That puppy is cute but looks really feisty.


----------



## Kara

Oh she is so darn cute.


----------



## Katkoota

awwh she looks so adorable :wub: I love her unique color :wub:


----------

